# Voseo zuliano



## RIAADVD

Tomando información que conseguí en internet, quiero mostrarles un poco acerca del voseo en Venezuela antes de formular mi interrogante.
Quiero especificar que aquí en Venezuela, el uso del Vos está ampliamente extendido en la región occidental del país (Mérida, Lara, Trujillo, Táchira, Yaracuy, Falco y Zulia). En la educación nacional, se les enseña a todos los estudiantes la conjugación del vos reverencial; es decir, el vos original y autentico que fue traído por los conquistadores españoles cuando colonizaron las Américas en 1492.
El voseo venezolano es tan perfecto y único, que es considerado un fenómeno de la lengua castellana a nivel mundial, aquí se usa el pronombre “vos” combinado con las diferentes conjugaciones verbales que poseían los colonizadores españoles, que por cierto los venezolanos (Y en especial los habitantes de los estados ya mencionados) tienen la capacidad de emplearlas a la perfección.
El origen del voseo se remonta a una de las formas de la segunda persona, tanto del singular como del plural del latín (vos), que se mantenía en el castellano antiguo.
En algunos países ya no se utiliza esta peculiar manera de hablar y se ha sustituido por el “Tú” (tuteo), por ser considerado más fino, elegante y, por algunos, respetuoso. En Venezuela, el tuteo se ha introducido, supuestamente, a través de los medios nacionales de comunicación a nivel general. 
El voseo también encuentra su espacio en los medios de comunicación; ya bien sea, en programas de comedia, propagandas publicitarias, la prensa, la radio o en las telenovelas. La sociedad venezolana acepta el voseo como parte de la cultura; en especial en occidente, en donde obtiene un rango prestigioso a la hora de dirigirse a alguien.
Sin embargo, si alguien quiere escuchar el voseo autóctono de Venezuela, sólo tiene que ir a la ciudad de Maracaibo, donde hasta un mensaje de texto se escribe voseado. Y es que lo reconfortante de hablar de “vos” se siente hasta en la relación laboral; pues si el jefe vosea produce la sensación de cercanía y confianza que tanto le agrada a uno.
Durante mucho tiempo se trato de marcar a las personas “voseantes” de marginales y mal habladas en Venezuela, debido a que el voseo zuliano se caracteriza por su fuerte y peculiar forma de hablar, la cual puede resultar escandalosa para algunas personas.
Afortunadamente, gracias a los medios de comunicación nacionales, a varias organizaciones publicitarias, la educación y la motivación de los medios occidentales a preservar el vos, este ha adquirido un carácter más aceptable en la sociedad, llegando incluso a considerarse como característica representativa del país.
Yo soy Maracayero (Maracay) y después de descubrir esta información, me siento muy orgulloso de saber que en mi país se preserva la forma de conjugación original de una de las características del castellano, el voseo. No uso mucho el voseo en realidad, pero si manejo la perfección su conjugación y su uso lo limito en situaciones de juego o cuando trato a alguna de las personas de occidente.
Ahora mis preguntas son ¿Qué piensan el resto de los venezolanos de nuestro voseo? ¿En Argentina u otros países voseantes que usan la conjugación “mono diptongada, creen que está mal nuestro voseo? ¿Debería de llevarse el voseo a la parte escrita y adoptarse en la media nacional? 
¿Y vos que creéis?
~


----------



## Amapolas

A mí no me quedó muy claro. Entiendo que ustedes dicen _vos habláis _(usando la misma conjugación que para vosotros) y no _vos hablás _como en Argentina. ¿Es así?


----------



## RIAADVD

Exactamente, en Venezuela se usa la misma conjugación que la del vosotros. De hecho, también se enseña vosotros en la educación venezolanas ¿Vos imaginabais eso? Jajaja. Un gran saludo desde Venezuela hasta Argentina.


----------



## Amapolas

Interesante. No me imaginaba que esta forma se usara todavía en alguna parte. Me suena a esas antiguas películas de capa y espada.  Gracias por el dato.


----------



## RIAADVD

En cuanto al vos mono-diptongado del resto de los países (Argentina, Nicaragua, Paraguay, etc.), surgió debido a los inmigrantes de varios países que llegaron en la colonia, modificaron el lenguaje, casi lo mismo que ocurrió con el “seseo” en Latinoamérica. Lo que pasa es que el Zulia es un caso especial, durante varios siglos vivió apartado de Venezuela hasta que se construyo el puente Rafael Urdaneta y debido a que los estados circundantes tenían mucha relación con el Zulia, el vos se propago hasta ellos. Es por ese aislamiento del mundo que el Zulia desarrollo una manera única de hablar y que hoy en día prevalece.


----------



## merquiades

Hola Riaadvd
A ver si lo entiendo bien.  En Zulia, conserváis el "voseo" auténtico del siglo XVI
Decís:
Vos habláis, bebéis, recibís
Vos hablábais, bebíais, recibíais
Vos estuvisteis, bebisteis, recibisteis
Vos hablaréis, beberéis, recibiréis

De ser así, qué maravilla de verdad.  Ojalá no lo perdáis nunca y que lo sigáis utilzando.  Voy a ver si encuentro algún video de Maracaibo.

Saludos


----------



## RIAADVD

Merci beaucoup par votre opinion monsieur. Excusez mon français s'il vous plaît.

Bueno… No solo en el Zulia se utiliza el vos, como ya he especificado anteriormente, el uso del Vos está ampliamente extendido en los estados del occidente del país (Mérida, Lara, Trujillo, Táchira, Yaracuy, Falcón y Zulia). 
Yo también espero eso, hay gente que quiere tildar a los que usan de vos de malhablados e incultos ¡JA! Incultos son ellos que no saben el valor histórico que tiene esta forma lingüística en nuestro país.


----------



## RIAADVD

Merquiades, aquí tenéis unos comerciales de una línea de supermercados que hay en occidente, centro 99. Espero que apreciéis lo único de esta figura lingüística, ya que es realmente un honor para los venezolanos que tengamos esta figura en nuestro lenguaje.


*[...]No se permiten enlaces a YouTube o similares.*


----------



## merquiades

Muchas gracias, Riaadvd.  Muy amable. Acabo de verlos y me han gustado mucho.  Es muy bonito el voseo venezolano.



> No solo en el Zulia se utiliza el vos, como ya he especificado anteriormente, el uso del Vos está ampliamente extendido en los estados del occidente del país (Mérida, Lara, Trujillo, Táchira, Yaracuy, Falcón y Zulia).



Perdonad.  Pensé que Zulia era el nombre para toda la zona occidental del país donde vosean de esta manera.  Tendré que aprender más geografía venezolana.

Saludos


----------



## renoid

En Mérida y Táchira, estados andinos, el uso del voseo es casi inexistente. Aquí se trata a la gente de usted, aunque se conoce el "voseo zuliano" pues es enseñado en la escuela (y no son pocos los Maracuchos que nos visitan en temporadas vacacionales).

¡Saludos!


----------



## RIAADVD

Aun así renoid, yo he podido presenciar como algunas personas de la región andina usan el vos, en especial en el estado de Trujillo. A mí no me gusta que me traten de usted todo el tiempo, a veces me resulta chocante y si no queréis caer en la informalidad, podéis usar el vos y sería perfectamente pasable en una conversación; porque a verdad es, que después de convivir un tiempo con una persona, el uso del usted pierde el sentido. 

Claro que con esto no digo que los de Mérida o Táchira hablen mal (Son muy cultos en su forma de hablar), es solo que gramaticalmente, el vos es más apropiado si una persona no quiere usar el tu por ser muy informal.


----------



## Agró

No me ha quedado claro si ese voseo se emplea para dirigirse a una segunda persona singular o plural. Es decir, "vos habláis" significa "tú hablas" o "vosotros habláis", o las dos cosas?


----------



## renoid

Como dije, en Mérida y Táchira. En Trujillo es posible que sea mas frecuente el uso del voseo, por su situación geográfica. Otro lugar donde he escuchado el voseo es en Barquisimeto (Lara) aunque me parece que no es usado con la misma frecuencia que en el Zulia.

Por cierto, me gusta mas el voseo Zuliano, que aquél usado por los Argentinos. Por ejempo, al ver las publicidades Argentinas en la tele siempre me causaban impresión, pues lo que yo consideraba correcto era la pronunciacion (y escritura) "con diptongo" (Habeis y no habés).

En Venezuela pienso que el voseo zuliano es visto como algo muy propio de los Zulianos, si alguien escuchase a alguien voseando creo que lo primero que se le vendría a la cabeza es que es "Maracucho".


----------



## renoid

Agró, el voseo se utiliza para dirigirse a otra persona en Singular. "Vos sabeis" significa "Usted sabe" o "Tú sabes".


----------



## RIAADVD

Fuente: Wikipedia
El *voseo* es un fenómeno lingüístico dentro del castellano en el que se emplea el vos junto a ciertas conjugaciones verbales particulares para dirigirse al interlocutor en lugar de emplear el pronombre "tú" en situaciones de familiaridad; por extensión se puede referir al mero uso del pronombre _vos
_
El voseo reverencial consiste en usar el pronombre "vos" para dirigirse reverencialmente a la segunda persona gramatical (tanto singular como plural), implicando la conjugación verbal de 2ª persona de plural (vg., "lo que vos digáis," "vos me mirasteis").

Y no creo que sea algo tan maracucho, creo que con lo que relacionamos mas a los maracuchos, es el hecho de que su “Vos” es cantadito. Si yo oigo a una persona que use “Vos”, probablemente piense que es de Falcón o Lara por la forma en que este lo pronuncia; pero esto relativo, porque mi abuela es de Yaracuy y de vez en cuando se le sale un: “Vos si sois mijo”


----------



## lospazio

renoid said:


> Como dije, en Mérida y Táchira. En Trujillo es posible que sea mas frecuente el uso del voseo, por su situación geográfica. Otro lugar donde he escuchado el voseo es en Barquisimeto (Lara) aunque me parece que no es usado con la misma frecuencia que en el Zulia.
> 
> Por cierto, me gusta mas el voseo Zuliano, que aquél usado por los Argentinos. Por ejempo, al ver las publicidades Argentinas en la tele siempre me causaban impresión, pues lo que yo consideraba correcto era la pronunciacion (y escritura) "con diptongo" (Habeis y no habés).
> 
> En Venezuela pienso que el voseo zuliano es visto como algo muy propio de los Zulianos, si alguien escuchase a alguien voseando creo que lo primero que se le vendría a la cabeza es que es "Maracucho".



No creo que corresponda hablar de corrección o incorrección de un uso regional. Simplemente se trata de de variantes distintas, todas respetables. Por otra parte, en la Argentina no se dice _vos habés_.


----------



## RIAADVD

lospazio said:


> No creo que corresponda hablar de corrección o incorrección de un uso regional. Simplemente se trata de de variantes distintas, todas respetables. Por otra parte, en la Argentina no se dice _vos habés_.


Lo que renoid quería especificar, era que en Venezuela se nos enseña el vos “original”, por supuesto que el voseo mono-diptongado es correcto y está aprobado por la RAE; pero lo que se quiere hacer notar es, que la conjugación “ais, eis y is”, solo la escuchamos en Venezuela con el pronombre vos, en ninguna otra parte se escucha hablar a la gente así.
Yo fui a Argentina el año pasado y pude apreciar que al usar el vos que me enseñaron en la escuela, la gente me miraba de manera extraña; luego de explicarles el porqué, muchos me dijeron que el sistema educativo solo enseñaba el vos mono-diptongado y que no conocían que hubiese otro.
Claro que de esto yo no tengo información ¿Y vos?


----------



## lospazio

Los argentinos no voseamos porque nos lo enseñen en la escuela. No sé cómo será actualmente, pero yo terminé la escuela secundaria en 1980 y, hasta ese momento, los paradigmas verbales que nos hacían estudiar solo contenían las formas con _tú_. Aunque nos la pasábamos repitiendo _yo amo, tú amas,...yo satisfice, tu satisficiste_,... eso no impedía de ninguna manera que en el habla normal y habitual la gente se tratara de _vos_. De vez en cuando aparece alguien que habla de _tú_, pero siempre suena afectado y artificial. También se oye a veces _contigo_ en lugar de _con vos_, pero también suena poco natural. Y también hay mucha gente que considera el voseo como una deformación y que cree que el tuteo es la forma "correcta" de hablar. Pero cuando habla, vosea.

Me llama la atención que te dijeran que no conocían las formas del voseo con diptongo. Debe haber sido gente que nunca ha visto la televisión. Recuerdo de toda mi infancia y adolescencia ver películas de época dobladas en las que a reyes y nobles se los trataba así: _Vos conocéis sus intenciones, Majestad_.


----------



## swift

En este artículo se puede leer más sobre el voseo zuliano:

Primeros testimonios documentales del voseo dialectal venezolano. Enrique Obediente Sosa. Departamento de Lingüística, Universidad de los Andes. Mérida, Venezuela


----------



## RIAADVD

Quisiera hacer una pregunta ¿Es verdad que en la provincia de Avero y unas partes de Bolivia se usa el vos venezolano? Es que lo vi en wikipedia y tengo curiosidad


----------



## merquiades

RIAADVD said:


> Quisiera hacer una pregunta ¿Es verdad que en la provincia de Avero y unas partes de Bolivia se usa el vos venezolano? Es que lo vi en wikipedia y tengo curiosidad



Hola RIAADVD.  Hace años conocí a un chico de Cochabamba.  Usaba el pronombre "vos" pero con las formas del tuteo.  Decía cosas como:  vos, ¿que dices?,  vos, ¿adónde vas?,  ¿Quieres una cerveza, vos?  No sé si es típico.  Llevaba tiempo en Estados Unidos y allí los hispanohablantes tutean.


----------



## RIAADVD

Hay una cosa que me gustaría preguntarles ¿Alguno de ustedes ha tenido la oportunidad de hablar con un zuliano? Así me gustaría ver su opinión acerca del acento.


----------



## nwon

El voseo de Guatemala se forma de la misma manera, aunque se quita el 'i' de la terminación de vosotros. Creo que es similar que lo que se usa en castellano rioplatense, pero es posible que haya una diferencia donde cae el acento. Oía 'no me chingés' muchas veces allá entre amigos.


----------



## duvija

Hay tantas variaciones del voseo, como zonas en países. Por si acaso, agrego que en Uruguay, en un departamento, se usa el 'tú' pero con el verbo en forma de 'vos'.
Tú hacés, tú decís, tu sos.
(Casi tan gracioso como el voseo zuliano, ¿no? Geniales mezclas)


----------



## RIAADVD

Lo sorprendente del voseo zuliano, es que haya sido la única variante que mantuviese la conjugación orinal. Lo que no entiendo es ¿Cómo el resto de los países sufrió esa alteración en la conjugación al perder la “i”?


----------



## lospazio

RIAADVD said:


> Lo que no entiendo es ¿Cómo el resto de los países sufrió esa alteración en la conjugación al perder la “i”?



Bueno, no siempre es la _i_ lo que se pierde. Existe otra forma en la que lo que se pierde es la _s_:_ ¿Cómo andái? ¿Qué tenéi ahí?_ Esta forma se oye en la provincia de Córdoba, en la Argentina, pero se considera muy vulgar. También se oye en Chile, aunque allí no sé cómo se la valora.


----------



## RIAADVD

Es que tengo entendido que la conjugación original del vos provino de España; osea, la conjugación con las terminaciones: Ais, Eis, Is. A esta conjugación se le denomina voseo reverencial hasta donde tengo entendido.

Ahora puedo apreciar que no solo en Venezuela, sino que hay otros países que poseen esta conjugación, solo que se da en sectores específicos.

Mi pregunta es ¿Cómo surgió la conjugación: Es, As, Is? Ej: Vos estas, Vos queres, Vos andas/ Vos estáis, Vos queréis, Vos andáis. 

*[Regla 2.-* Se han admitido referencias a otros voseos por el interés comparativo con el que aquí se discute, el Zuliano, pero esto ya está completamente fuera del tema del hilo y constituye una nueva pregunta; además, se puede encontrar contestación a ella en algunos de estos hilos. El voseo Zuliano en sí mismo y en comparación con otros es admisible aquí; el origen de otros exclusivamente, no. Se recomienda el hilo existente "voseo en diferentes países" para cualquier aporte exclusivamente referente a otros voseos. — juandiego (moderador)*]*


----------



## RIAADVD

Un amigo Zuliano me hizó un pregunta muy particular, cuando queremos referirnos al uso del pronombre posesivo, ¿que es lo correcto en caso de vos? Ej: Vos sabéis que te quiero, ¿Tenéis mi correo guardado en tu/vuestro perfil? 


No se si es vuestro o tu, porque consideraba que vuestro era propio del vosotros.


----------



## duvija

RIAADVD said:


> Un amigo Zuliano me hizó un pregunta muy particular, cuando queremos referirnos al uso del pronombre posesivo, ¿que es lo correcto en caso de vos? Ej: Vos sabéis que te quiero, ¿Tenéis mi correo guardado en tu/vuestro perfil?
> 
> 
> No se si es vuestro o tu, porque consideraba que vuestro era propio del vosotros.



Vos sabés que te quiero. ¿Tenés mi correo guardado en tu perfil?


----------



## RIAADVD

Como dicen en Zulia: Pa' que vos veáis. Gracias dubija


----------



## Darkicity

duvija said:


> Hay tantas variaciones del voseo, como zonas en países. Por si acaso, agrego que en Uruguay, en un departamento, se usa el 'tú' pero con el verbo en forma de 'vos'.
> Tú hacés, tú decís, tu sos.
> (Casi tan gracioso como el voseo zuliano, ¿no? Geniales mezclas)



No, me parece que dice que este manera de voseo de Venezuela es el ORIGINAL y no una mezcla. Me gusta que al menos un pais tenga el voseo puro. Sera que también usan vuestro-a en vez de tu?


----------



## Kerena

duvija said:


> Vos sabés que te quiero. ¿Tenés mi correo guardado en tu perfil?


Estimada duvija, no estoy de acuerdo contigo. El voseo zuliano es diptongado y por lo tanto las formas verbales que corresponden al presente de indicativo son: cantáis, coméis, vivís. Entonces, los ejemplos dados quedarían así: "Vos sabéis que te quiero", "¿Tenéis mi correo guardado en tu perfil?"



Darkicity said:


> No, me parece que dice que este manera de voseo de Venezuela es el ORIGINAL y no una mezcla. Me gusta que al menos un pais tenga el voseo puro. ¿Será que también usan vuestro-a en vez de tú?


Sí, definitivamente el voseo zuliano es original y solo emplean el vos, en singular, como afirma renoid en el post #14. El documento que aporta swift es muy interesante y ayuda a comprender este fenómeno lingüístico.


----------



## Darkicity

Kerena said:


> Estimada duvija, no estoy de acuerdo contigo. El voseo zuliano es diptongado y por lo tanto las formas verbales que corresponden al presente de indicativo son: cantáis, coméis, vivís. Entonces, los ejemplos dados quedarían así: "Vos sabéis que te quiero", "¿Tenéis mi correo guardado en tu perfil?"
> 
> 
> Sí, definitivamente el voseo zuliano es original y solo emplean el vos, en singular, como afirma renoid en el post #14. El documento que aporta swift es muy interesante y ayuda a comprender este fenómeno lingüístico.


¿Pero no usan "os" en vez de "te" y también "vuestro/a" en vez de "tuyo/a", sabés? Mi profesor de español es de la misma ciudad que vos, Cali. Saludos.


----------



## Kerena

Eso mismo pensaba yo, pero estuve leyendo algunos artículos en donde se hace alusión a esta incoherencia gramatical. Quizá este sea uno de los motivos que tienen los venezolanos de otras regiones para rechazar el voseo zuliano y considerarlo incorrecto y llegar hasta prohibirlo en algunos centros educativos. Conque tu profe es caleño, qué chévere. Veo que ustedes también vosean, aquí en mi región el voseo es muy común, particularmente lo uso entre familiares y amigos muy íntimos, de resto uso tú y usted. Hay algo muy curioso con el dialecto costarricense, no sé si es mi apreciación personal, pero cuando he tenido la oportunidad de escuchar a alguno de tus paisanos se me hace que tiene un acento muy parecido al nuestro, lo que no sucede con otros hispanohablantes.


----------



## Darkicity

Kerena said:


> Eso mismo pensaba yo, pero estuve leyendo algunos artículos en donde se hace alusión a esta incoherencia gramatical. Quizá este sea uno de los motivos que tienen los venezolanos de otras regiones para rechazar el voseo zuliano y considerarlo incorrecto y llegar hasta prohibirlo en algunos centros educativos. Conque tu profe es caleño, qué chévere. Veo que ustedes también vosean, aquí en mi región el voseo es muy común, particularmente lo uso entre familiares y amigos muy íntimos, de resto uso tú y usted. Hay algo muy curioso con el dialecto costarricense, no sé si es mi apreciación personal, pero cuando he tenido la oportunidad de escuchar a alguno de tus paisanos se me hace que tiene un acento muy parecido al nuestro, lo que no sucede con otros hispanohablantes.


Ah sí, él nos hablo acerca de eso cuando realizo que yo hablaba en Voseo. Soy el único también porque aqui en E.E.U.U. donde vivo solo hay Mexicanos y ellos no lo usan. De hecho mis padres son Guatemaltecos pero también he escuchado Costa Ricences hablar y hablan muy claro. Nosotros centroamericanos hablamos bien rapido pero al mismo tiempo sonamos neutral, creo que ustedes también tienen el accento neutral como nosotros. No sé si conocés el programa Rosetta Stone pero el acento que ellos elijieron por ser el acento más neutral para representar Español de Latinoamérica  para enseña, es de Colombia. Yo ni sé como usar "tú" muy bien


----------



## Kerena

Pensé que eras "tico" . Sí, claro, en varios países de Centroamérica usan el vos de manera preferencial, aunque los medios de comunicación insistan en avasallarlo. Ah, sí, conozco el Rosetta Stone, pero no sabía que habían elegido a Colombia como modelo de acento neutral, ¡qué bacano! En cuando al uso del tú no te preocupes, consulta la conjugación de los verbos que trae el DRAE y si estás rodeado de mexicanos pues aprovecha, ya que ellos manejan muy bien el tuteo, y no te desanimes. Otro consejito, no te dejes influenciar por los _false friends_, leyendo tu comentario veo que dices "él nos hablo acerca de eso cuando realizo que yo hablaba en voseo", _realize_ traduce "darse cuenta de algo", entonces lo correcto es: "...cuando se dio cuenta de que yo hablaba de vos". Ojalá que el moderador de turno no nos borre los mensajes porque estamos _off topic._


----------



## Jonno

Darkicity said:


> Nosotros centroamericanos hablamos bien rapido pero al mismo tiempo sonamos neutral


Todos sonamos neutrales en nuestro entorno, lo del acento neutral es un mito


----------



## Darkicity

Jonno said:


> Todos sonamos neutrales en nuestro entorno, lo del acento neutral es un mito


Claro pero no se puede negar que algunos paises tienen el acento más claro que otros. No todos entienden a los acentos de otros paises muy bien por ejemplo ese acento de Andalusia es bien unica pero si no sos de alli tenés dificultad entendiendo el acento de alla. De hecho oí que los que tienen el acento más claro en español latino son los de Lima, Peru.


----------



## Jonno

Claro y neutro son cosas diferentes


----------



## duvija

Darkcity:
100% de acuerdo con Jonno. Ni siquiera podemos definir 'acento' con el significado que le estás dando. Sugiero que leas algunos articulitos, si el tema te interesa.

Y para los colombianos, eso de que el colombiano es el 'mejor' o 'más neutro' es claramente cosa de risas. Alguna vez se dijo y pasó a la mitología popular. Va junto a "el segundo mejor himno del mundo después de La Marsellesa, es el uruguayo". Lo llevo escuchando desde hace años, y no pude creer que hace pocos años lo dijo hasta el New York Times. Me tuve que restregar los ojos y mandarle al periodista un mensaje hiper-guarango.
Guardo en el cerebro, en un paquetito, lo del himno uruguayo y lo del 'dialecto' colombiano.


----------



## Darkicity

Día del Idioma: Perú es donde se habla el mejor español en Latinoamérica                        Mirá, de esto me estaba referiendo. Disculpame por no ser más claro


----------



## Jonno

Esa noticia es muy parcial, por varias razones: habla de un estudio basado en 400 entrevistas realizadas exclusivamente a habitantes de Santiago de Chile sobre sus opiniones respecto al uso del idioma, y la conclusión sesgada la usa un medio peruano para ensalzar su propia variante del idioma


----------



## duvija

Confieso que el articulito me hizo reir mucho. No hay manera de medir o comparar idiomas. Cualquiera que trabaje en eso, lo sabe. Y eso de 'pronunciar todas las letras' es disparatado.


----------



## Quiviscumque

*El tema del hilo es el voseo zuliano.*


----------



## leon_2000

Soy de Maracaibo, capital del estado Zulia. Nosotros nunca utilizamos el vos en plural. Lo utilizamos cuando nos dirigimos a una persona conocida o que hemos familiarizado con ella. Generalmente lo utilizamos en tiempo presente. COMO ESTAIS?,  PA QUE VOS VEAIS, PA QUE VOS SEPAIS, VOS SI SABEIS, VOS SUPISTEIS QUIEN SE MURIO, VOS VISTEIS ESO, VOS SI TENEIS 'GUARAMOS'='valor'. Es cierto que nosotros hablamos asi debido a que nuestro estado estuvo separado del resto de Venezuela por varios siglos y los ultimos en unirnos a la causa independentista y si bien en la batalla de Carabobo, Venezuela sello su independencia no fue hasta 2 años despues con la batalla naval del Lago de Maracaibo que fueron expulsados definitivamente los Españoles del pais. Hasta el ultimo momento nuestra region estuvo influenciada por los Españoles.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

leon_2000 said:


> Soy de Maracaibo, capital del estado Zulia. Nosotros nunca utilizamos el vos en plural. Lo utilizamos cuando nos dirigimos a una persona conocida o que hemos familiarizado con ella. Generalmente lo utilizamos en tiempo presente. COMO ESTAIS?,  PA QUE VOS VEAIS, PA QUE VOS SEPAIS, VOS SI SABEIS, VOS SUPISTEIS QUIEN SE MURIO, VOS VISTEIS ESO, VOS SI TENEIS 'GUARAMOS'='valor'. Es cierto que nosotros hablamos asi debido a que nuestro estado estuvo separado del resto de Venezuela por varios siglos y los ultimos en unirnos a la causa independentista y si bien en la batalla de Carabobo, Venezuela sello su independencia no fue hasta 2 años despues con la batalla naval del Lago de Maracaibo que fueron expulsados definitivamente los Españoles del pais. Hasta el ultimo momento nuestra region estuvo influenciada por los Españoles.


Interesante esa versión de la historia.  Nunca habia pensado en ello.._. ¡Imaginaaáte!... _Diria un maracucho__


----------



## duvija

Bien interesante. Las cosas que no sabemos!


----------



## PanchoH

RIAADVD said:


> Tomando información que conseguí en internet, quiero mostrarles un poco acerca del voseo en Venezuela antes de formular mi interrogante.
> Quiero especificar que aquí en Venezuela, el uso del Vos está ampliamente extendido en la región occidental del país (Mérida, Lara, Trujillo, Táchira, Yaracuy, Falco y Zulia). En la educación nacional, se les enseña a todos los estudiantes la conjugación del vos reverencial; es decir, el vos original y autentico que fue traído por los conquistadores españoles cuando colonizaron las Américas en 1492.
> El voseo venezolano es tan perfecto y único, que es considerado un fenómeno de la lengua castellana a nivel mundial, aquí se usa el pronombre “vos” combinado con las diferentes conjugaciones verbales que poseían los colonizadores españoles, que por cierto los venezolanos (Y en especial los habitantes de los estados ya mencionados) tienen la capacidad de emplearlas a la perfección.
> El origen del voseo se remonta a una de las formas de la segunda persona, tanto del singular como del plural del latín (vos), que se mantenía en el castellano antiguo.
> En algunos países ya no se utiliza esta peculiar manera de hablar y se ha sustituido por el “Tú” (tuteo), por ser considerado más fino, elegante y, por algunos, respetuoso. En Venezuela, el tuteo se ha introducido, supuestamente, a través de los medios nacionales de comunicación a nivel general.
> El voseo también encuentra su espacio en los medios de comunicación; ya bien sea, en programas de comedia, propagandas publicitarias, la prensa, la radio o en las telenovelas. La sociedad venezolana acepta el voseo como parte de la cultura; en especial en occidente, en donde obtiene un rango prestigioso a la hora de dirigirse a alguien.
> Sin embargo, si alguien quiere escuchar el voseo autóctono de Venezuela, sólo tiene que ir a la ciudad de Maracaibo, donde hasta un mensaje de texto se escribe voseado. Y es que lo reconfortante de hablar de “vos” se siente hasta en la relación laboral; pues si el jefe vosea produce la sensación de cercanía y confianza que tanto le agrada a uno.
> Durante mucho tiempo se trato de marcar a las personas “voseantes” de marginales y mal habladas en Venezuela, debido a que el voseo zuliano se caracteriza por su fuerte y peculiar forma de hablar, la cual puede resultar escandalosa para algunas personas.
> Afortunadamente, gracias a los medios de comunicación nacionales, a varias organizaciones publicitarias, la educación y la motivación de los medios occidentales a preservar el vos, este ha adquirido un carácter más aceptable en la sociedad, llegando incluso a considerarse como característica representativa del país.
> Yo soy Maracayero (Maracay) y después de descubrir esta información, me siento muy orgulloso de saber que en mi país se preserva la forma de conjugación original de una de las características del castellano, el voseo. No uso mucho el voseo en realidad, pero si manejo la perfección su conjugación y su uso lo limito en situaciones de juego o cuando trato a alguna de las personas de occidente.
> Ahora mis preguntas son ¿Qué piensan el resto de los venezolanos de nuestro voseo? ¿En Argentina u otros países voseantes que usan la conjugación “mono diptongada, creen que está mal nuestro voseo? ¿Debería de llevarse el voseo a la parte escrita y adoptarse en la media nacional?
> ¿Y vos que creéis?
> ~


Como dice la canción:
Y así siempre ha de pasar
que cada ves que escuchéis
Una gaita llorareis...


----------



## Kaxgufen

leon_2000 said:


> . Generalmente lo utilizamos en tiempo presente. COMO ESTAIS?, PA QUE VOS VEAIS, PA QUE VOS SEPAIS, VOS SI SABEIS, VOS SUPISTEIS QUIEN SE MURIO, VOS VISTEIS ESO, VOS SI TENEIS 'GUARAMOS'='valor'.


Aquí algunos dicen "vos supiste*s, *vos viste*s, *vos dijiste*s*..." pero se considera un error. 
El voseo alcanza al presente del indicativo y al imperativo. Los otros tiempos verbales son iguales al tuteo.


----------

